# Interchangeable .22 cal and .177 cal barrel



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

Im looking at a 100$ break barrel pellet gun that can change between a .22 and a .177 cal and was wandering if any one has a gun like this and can tell me any thing about it :sniper:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Had one...shot for S#!t. returned it. :eyeroll:


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

What the hell :withstupid: :eyeroll:


----------

